# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  Contributorizing

## Hellgawd

*MMOwned Contributor Interviews*

Every weekend, a randomly chosen MMOwned Contributor will have the chance to participate in an interview! Be ready, cause you can be interviewed anytime during the week!
Questions will vary based on the contributor's background here at MMOwned, the section(s) they are most active in, and some random crap thrown in for fun!
I hope you enjoy.
-Hellgawd 

[BREAK=Mea.Culpa]


*MMOwned Contributor Interviews*
Mea.Culpa

*Hellgawd:* 
Hello there Mea, would you be interested in participating in Contributorized, the randomly chosen Contributor interview?

*Mea.Culpa:*
Ofc  :Smile: 
Always ready for an interview :P

*Hellgawd:* 
How long have you been at MMOwned?

*Mea.Culpa:*
One year and one month.  :Wink: 

*Hellgawd:* 
What section, or sections, do you 'lurk' in the most?

*Mea.Culpa:*
Haha, I guess I lurk the most in the Contributor section, best stuff is posted there, I check the elite exploits and the elite Guides a lot aswell tho

*Hellgawd:* 
What was your most memorable 'Contribution'? It does not have to be the one you got the most reputation from, but the one that you feel proud of.

*Mea.Culpa:*
The thing I am most proud of is my Scamming guide, I am not proud of WHAT I wrote but of that I wrote it. I had never written something before and this is my first big(ger) project.

*Mea.Culpa:*
Oh crap I gotta go man

*Hellgawd:* 
I thought you said you had 20-30 minutes, enough time for the interview? Haha.


---- Interview has been continued on a later date. ----

*Hellgawd:* 
So Mea.Culpa, you ready to continue your interview?

*Mea.Culpa:*
Yup, go ahead

*Hellgawd:* 
If you had to choose a member to become King of MMOwned, that wasn't part of the staff, who would it be?

*Mea.Culpa:*
King of MMOwned? Hmm, no clue, I think that the staff is doing a great job and I wouldn't know anybody that can do their job as well as they do

*Hellgawd:* 
Guess I didn't word that correctly. How about, who is your favourite person on MMOwned?

*Mea.Culpa:*
Forever  :Smile: 

*Mea.Culpa:*
Well, either Forever, Matt, or Nolixz

*Hellgawd:* 
Those are some mighty great members of MMOwned. If you were required to make a thread with the  tag, what would your thread content be?

*Mea.Culpa:*
hmm, probably something like: "Ola, I have found out that there are stones that look like a *****, now +rep please" and that in the legendary section  :Big Grin: 

*Hellgawd:* 
Alriiiiiight then. Moving on;
Choose a Contributer at random, please.

*Mea.Culpa:*
Mr. Herbert  :Smile:  a.k.a Cookiemonzorz

*Hellgawd:* 
Why did you think of him?

*Mea.Culpa:*
Cuz I am reading a thread and I saw his name

*Hellgawd:* 
Well Mea, you've done a great interview here today... (and last week :P ) Thank you very much for your time, I hope you have a great weekend.  :Smile: 
Any final comments?

*Mea.Culpa:*
Thanks for the interview, and Happy Bday Forever!

[BREAK=Quale]



*MMOwned Contributor Interviews*
Quale

*Hellgawd:* 
Hello there, you win a cookie! Rather, you've been chosen for the Contributorizing article. Would you like to participate?

*Quale:*
Sure ;D

*Hellgawd:* 
Deal.

*Hellgawd:* 
What was your most memorable moment on MMOwned?
 
*Quale:*
It think that happened this morning (it's 5am here) we where joking around in the Bawx, turning every noun into 'Quale' when Mirror after making a wonderful sentence all of a sudden shouted: "QUALE BREAKER!" made me rofl irl ^^
Made a screenshot and using it as part of my signature ;D

*Hellgawd:* 
Haha awesome!
What is your favourite band, Quale?

*Quale:*
Guns n Roses, without a doubt!

*Hellgawd:* 
If you were required to choose between a banana and a glass of banana juice, which would it be?

*Quale:*
A banana

*Hellgawd:* 
Logical choice, I'm not even sure if there is such a thing as banana juice! haha!
Quale, what section of MMOwned are you found lurking in the most?

*Quale:*
When I am not trolling in the Bawx, I am lurking the exploits and guides sections  :Smile: 

*Hellgawd:* 
If you had to choose another member of MMOwned to become your wife/husband, who would it be?

*Quale:*
Mirror! <3

*Hellgawd:* 
Of course, who wouldn't? ;D

Quale, the power is now bestowed within your hands - choose a Contributer to be featured next week on the Contributorizing article! You may NOT choose your lovely wedded wife, Mirror.

*Quale:*
Mea.Culpa ;D

*Hellgawd:* 
You do know he has already been interviewed, riiiiight?

*Quale:*
Yes :P but he is second on my "I LOVE..." list ^_^

*Hellgawd:* 
Righteo, this does it for this weeks interview. Come back next Sunday for another Contributer chosen at random (It will not be Mea.Culpa) and a special presentation from a guest speaker!

----------


## ReidE96

This is gonna be AWESOME fun!

----------


## Reflection

Sounds great!

----------


## samsta458

oh wow, this sounds like fun =P

----------


## Innit

Run out of higher ranks lmfao

Should be good.

----------


## Thidan

Awesome-o!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Viter

lol this sounds fun :P

----------


## Rockerfooi

*rofl, gg mea! 
*

----------


## Chickensoup

go go chickensoup

----------


## Bird Is The Word

*Interesting*

----------


## Obama

NO ELITES OR LEGENDS!!!! haha

----------


## Mike3667

OH MY GOD! I might get interviewed xD

----------


## Mirror

OH MY GOD! MIKE3667 MIGHT GET INTERVIEWED xD I hope I'm not watching pr0nz because then I might have to answer: What am I doing right now?

But I do hope they say What do you like most in women? Because that would be an easy answer...

----------


## Hellgawd

*Posting here won't increase your chances of being chosen. 
I quite literally use a random program I made in VB.net - it's teh lulz*

----------


## Chickensoup

WELL I WANT GET INTERVIEW

INTERVIEW GET
k

----------


## ZestyJ

Sounds like fun  :Big Grin:  lol

----------


## Piersd

Seems like a quick idea to make some more content.

Like theres a really good interview with Mercury (someone well known), but now theres interviews about random contributors? =/

----------


## Aes

INTERVIEW MEEEEEEE lol

----------


## RyeRye

Yay. Looks good  :Smile:

----------


## Obama

> seems like a quick idea to make some more content.
> 
> like theres a really good interview with mercury (someone well known), but now theres interviews about random contributors? =/


 
i dissagree

----------


## TwistedPixel

Good Times...good times...

----------


## ReidE96

And I slipped out the net by becoming elite the same day as this started. Phew!

----------


## JD

Woot, love being first :P can't wait to finish it when Hellgawd comes online!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dombo

whoop-di-doo!

----------


## Romis

Haha. An awesome idea.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jon Lajoie

oooo sweet idea

----------


## Notahax

Hmmm.. I foreshadow Notahax being interviewed...

----------


## Greed

Thank god i dont have to do this.

----------


## Obama

We'll see about that greed  :Wink:

----------


## Denial is Ok

And you thought you were safe...

----------


## L'Lawliet

sound like my pot of joint.

----------


## A1m

interesting  :Smile:

----------


## kingralphus

that interview did not work as intended.

----------


## Obama

The mea. interview is mad legit.

----------


## Xel

*This is awsum!*

----------


## trisz

Nice, sounds like fun (:

----------


## Gripen2

2 More days.  :Smile:

----------


## ReidE96

2 more days till I'm sitting happily on Xfire and randomly get a HEY REID YOU GONNA GET INTERVIEWED, right?

----------


## T1B

> *Posting here won't increase your chances of being chosen. 
> I quite literally use a random program I made in VB.net - it's teh lulz*


Private Function GetRandomMember()
Return "Teh 1337 Bunneh"
End Function

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Equ1N0X

hmmm random chaos. just my thing. of course i never attract attention, like a mouse.

----------


## blackfang500

Posting in an epic thread.

----------


## Fireblast

cooliio. ;D

----------


## Hellgawd

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/articl...g.html?garpg=2

*Interview was completed!*

----------


## Quale

> Private Function GetRandomMember()
> Return "Teh 1337 Bunneh"
> End Function


;D

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters. :S

----------


## Dombo

> Private Function GetRandomMember()
> Return "Teh 1337 Bunneh"
> End Function


I lol'ed (fill me up)

----------


## Wilkey

Great idea and nice interview mea

----------


## Jankem

Jankem is hella available, if wanted.

----------


## Mr Barbeque

interview get or i haxx ur vb app hellgawd

----------


## Hellgawd

Quale* interview is now up!*
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/articl...#content_start

----------


## Quale

NOT Mea.Culpa?! NOOEEES! :P another interview would've been awesome :P
But yea, I guess others need to be interviewed as well ^^

----------


## JD

Love you 2 Quale haha!

----------


## Forever

I predict that the next guy that is going to be interviewed is dutch

----------


## malingshu

nice, interesting interview~

----------


## Thekal

Oh jeez... Hell is asking moar questions. ^^

----------


## Trollin

*WTB: Interview

Brett (mtiger2012)
I'm qualified.
*

----------


## wow4Supplier

Me is available for interview too  :Big Grin:

----------


## XC4T4LY5TX

;-; i wish i was contrib....blue names look 00b3r shiny

----------


## Quale

WOOW I'M DONATORZ NAO! yaay

----------


## cXm0d

I'd like to be interviewed. o.o

----------


## Dombo

We still haven't got last Sunday's interview!

----------


## Razmataz

...oSnap.

Make sure you don't choose mostly inactive users or mail the target found if they are considered inactive.

----------


## JD

New on new one! nao nao nao!

----------


## Hellgawd

One is lined up for this Saturday! Sorry about missing last week, I had some family matters I needed to attend to.
Edit; It might be delayed now.

----------


## wac

"might be delayed." Word.

----------


## RyeRye

Guess this is over with, :\

----------


## JD

nobody that has been interviewed is actually still contrib...

----------


## !iMacroMage!

lol. This seems like it needs archiving.. @[email protected]

----------


## Come Undone

> nobody that has been interviewed is actually still contrib...


Shame, should make "Next weeks contributor", someone who you think will contribute enough to make it contrib rank  :Wink: 

JD<3 we make bajbizz nauw!!  :Smile:

----------


## JD

> Shame, should make "Next weeks contributor", someone who you think will contribute enough to make it contrib rank 
> 
> JD<3 we make bajbizz nauw!!


Haha they should! lol!

And yeh sure!

----------


## [Royal]

I vote Albedo then, kids got potential.

----------

